# Good house advice (for on the road)



## Whereamiwhatdoido (May 2, 2016)

I know the internet is vast when it comes to "good advice" but I figured since I didn't find any active threads on the subject I'd start up one.

We all hear the old lady advice like sticking your thumb in behind your teeth to stop headaches, or spitting over your left shoulder when you see a black cat cross the road to undo the omen. As these are numerous, I myself forgetten all of them at the moment, they're often based on superstition and alterations that might have worked once in its original form.

A few house advices I've learned, used and found to work:

》To counteract allergies, like pollen springtime sneezing snorting sort, get a jar of honey from a local beekeeper and have one teaspoon of raw honey thoughout the entire winter period and your body will be more accustomed to the pollen and won't react as heavily when the spores are airborn in springtime!

》For asthmatics there seems not much to do without your medication, but again a household advice helped me totally get rid of these medications; simply drinking enough water! When seizure is about to evolve, take a break and a big glass of water and it's gonna calm the nerves down that triggers the asthmatic compulsion in your lungs.

》For athletic feet there's a miracle cure! It's not called by some fancy brand name and it doesn't come in a spraycan at 30$ a piece. This cure is the explicitly awesome compound of fermented apple juice - called applecider vinegar. It comes in many forms and in many grades, personally I'll use any kind for hygienic purposes, and the higher grade, expensive ones for cooking and other digesting-purposes.

》A thing called Vinney! - It's a 50/50 mixture of honey and applecider vinegar in 1/9 water. Example is: mix one teaspoon honey in one teaspoon vinegar to add in one drinking cup of water. Now you might wonder what's good about this except from the crisp sweet taste. Well, if drinking one cup or about 150-200ml a day of this delicious lemonade like compound it's going to balance your PH levels which in turn will make your immune system stronger and more ressilliant to common flu's and colds. In long term this will make your body healthier, your bloodcells cleaner and faster transforming, your liver will even stay purer.

》When flu's come around and everyone's going down with coughs and fevers there's a very nice thing to counteract this before it gets you down as well. Seasalt. When you wake up with that itchy feeling in your throat just knowing that the cold is slowly starting to catch a nest in your swallowing organs - don't brush your teeth and leave it at that, the bacteria down there are going to thrive and get you down buzzard. No! Seasalt can kill those bacteria, it's unpleasant and you might almost puke from the taste, but it will keep you away from coughs and fever! - I hate being sick, so I'd rather take a counteracts remedy. In this case take one teaspoon of seasalt and soak up in a cup of warm water (warm enough for the salt to disintegrate, cool enough to go down your throat without burning you) so ideal temp is about 100 degrees F. (body temperature) Now the uncomfortable part - pitch a mouthfull of this in your mouth and gurgle - as deep and long as you can! Repeat two or three times and your throat is blasted bacteria free!
{This can also be done at night before going to bed, and then repeated in the morning for best results}

》To keep your teath healthy - take a pitch of seasalt in your mouth after eating sweets. (I don't do this, but my dentist will win favours for that later!)

》While on the road I always try getting as much fruit I can, it's easy to carry, doesn't need cooking, contains vital vitamins - namely vitamin C and tastes delicious. And in season it's free for your picking! Actually lemons can stay for two seasons on a tree, and has a high content of vitamin C, so if depleted and starting to feel lazy(er) a lemontree can boost your internal frame by a sour bite, no matter the season!

》In case you're having a really running nose, i.e mucus constantly slipping out having to wipe amd dry it all the time, the seasalt can again help you out. Again it's uncomfortable, but works wonders! A cup of warm water saturated with seasalt, tip it to your nose and snort it in, this should after a few times result in that water ending in your mouth, now spit it out and your mucous are clean!


Okay that's all I have for now, there's propably more, but I'd like to read yours too.

On a site note all these things can be ported in any travellers backpack.

Celtic seasalt can be expensive, but has 84-92 minerals where the normal table salt has two, where one is a added leftover from making weapons...

Applecider vinegar has many more good properties than mentioned above, and can be rebottled in a small plastic bottle (non-pcb, because it is semi acidic) with a recloseable cap.

Honey is a sweet thing to have, and it's healthy. Even the bible says it's good but if you eat too much you will vomit...


----------



## Kim Chee (May 2, 2016)

Usefule stuff, thanks for posting.

btw: Impressive use of the language.


----------



## Adnil (May 2, 2016)

•Fleas & Mosquito Bite Itching Relief
- mix salt and water into a paste then apply to bite
- spit on the fresh bite

•Stop Grinding Teeth
- run hot water onto a washcloth, wring it out, then lay it against the sides of your face

•Burns
- when starting to heal, break vitamin E capsule and rub liquid onto skin to prevent scaring

•Chap Lips
- wipe grease from side of nose and spread onto lips

•Constipation
- take big breaths in and slowly lead them out to relax and not strain your ass hole

•Dry Hair
- spray beer onto washed and towel dried hair for healthy, shiny hair

•Food Poisoning
- drink Gatorade

•Frostbite
- don't drink alcohol

•Washing Teeth Without Toothbrush
- mouth rinse with hydrogen peroxide

•Hemorrhoids
- sit in bath tub with knees raised in 4 inches of warm water to help kill the pain and increase blood flow to area

•Sting
- mix clay soil and water into paste, apply, cover with bandage or skank, leave on until mud dries

•Sunburn Baths
- vinegar; mix 1cup of white vinegar into cool water 
- baking soda; sprinkle baking soda into tepid bathwater, leg dry on skin instead of towel off

•Toothache
- use whiskey as mouthwash to let the alcohol sink into your gums 

•Yeast Infections Baths (hip deep)
- salt; 1/2 cup into warm bath then sit until water cools
- vinegar; 1/2 cup to warm bath, sit unti water cools


----------



## Rob Nothing (May 2, 2016)

discovered deep house not long after I bought these nice subwoofers. relatively new to it still but boris brecha, martin roth.. annnd forgetting that other one. gotta have the bass though. will be lookin through some of the above recommended titles myself sometime. Teeth, Sunburn Bathes, and Yeast Infections sound interesting.


----------

